# Video - British Consul in Alicante



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

In the first in a series of programmes from the Alicante Consulate, Viva TV's Simon Baldock talks to British Consul in Alicante, Paul Rodwell.

In this interview Paul tells us more about what the Consulate does for British expat population on the Costa Blanca. 

Interview with Paul Rodwell


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*Second Video - Orihuela Costa Open Day*

The second video featuring the British Consul in Alicante is now available on the UKinSpain website. The video was filmed at the recent Orihuela Costa Open Day event.

Orihuela open day

UKinSpain


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good videos and the man Paul Rodwell has a sense of humour, incredible!

Hepa


----------

